# TESOL certification?



## Davidius (Aug 18, 2008)

What's the best way to obtain TESOL certification? Does anyone know individuals who have worked in other countries as English teachers? Is it possible to make a reasonable income doing this?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 18, 2008)

CIU, Columbia International Univesity, has a short intense course for folks wanting to work (i.e. serve) overseas, especially in closed countries, teaching english. Often this is one of the few ways to creatively enter some places.

I know many such english teachers and they are paid modestly. But they are also gifted by churches/individuals in order to pursue activities on the side when not working. These teachers often make good realtionships with some locals and impact them for eternity.


----------



## Davidius (Aug 18, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> CIU, Columbia International Univesity, has a short intense course for folks wanting to work (i.e. serve) overseas, especially in closed countries, teaching english. Often this is one of the few ways to creatively enter some places.
> 
> I know many such english teachers and they are paid modestly. But they are also gifted by churches/individuals in order to pursue activities on the side when not working. These teachers often make good realtionships with some locals and impact them for eternity.



Thanks for the tip, Pergie. 

Not that my wife and I are uninterested in using our language talents for the Church, but we are primarily interested in knowing what kind of life teaching English can afford without other forms of income (such as Church support). I may be pursuing an advanced degree overseas and my wife thought this could be a great way to earn extra income while I study. We also thought it might be a great way to 'see the world' and learn another language if we were to both do it for a year or two somewhere.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 18, 2008)

I think you can live off the income.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 18, 2008)

You'd have to be frugal. With i-to-i you can get your TEFL certification entirely online, and they will help to place you. IFF I would have had nothing else to do in Mexico and had taught English as a business rather than as a favor/outreach opportunity I think I could have made enough to live on. Not to thrive on, but enough to get by. I wouldn't have had any extra, but that would be OK because I wouldn't have had any time to spend any extra.


----------

